
Creating a Rails App from Scratch with Nanobox - sanderson1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ZmUKiT7CM
======
seoknucklehead
Nanobox runs on top of Docker?

What functionality does it add on top of what Docker already does for
containerization?

~~~
sanderson1
Nanobox will build both development and production environments using docker
containers, but it automates the deploy process, sets up all the networking,
locks everything down with firewalls, sets up a load-balancer, health monitor,
messaging system, then provides a dashboard that lets you introspect into your
app's performance (at least for live apps). Locally it lets you configure your
entire environment from a single config file, much like docker-compose, but
different.

